# How far will AUD drop?



## gelatii (17 August 2007)

How far will the AUD fallagainst the yen and USD?


----------



## theasxgorilla (18 August 2007)

With what the Fed just did ie. our rate differential improving, its probably reasonable for the AUD to test resistance at 80c.  Depending on analyst predictions about whether rates here in Aust will stay put, it should punch through north of 80c I would think.  Uncertainty has been abated for now...the Fed have acted...over-reactions become opportunities.


----------

